

Man protests airport security - naked - pwg
http://www.komonews.com/news/local/KATU-147866735.html

======
jambo
It's pretty strange to me that the very act of non-lascivious public nudity
would be illegal. In more liberal parts of the world(and I would've guessed
Portland), this sort of protest is considered protected speech.

~~~
krig
I've never understood what the idea is there, why would seeing a naked person
be so damaging to children? It just seems so ridiculous. What's supposed to
happen to a child that sees nudity? Around here, kids see naked people all the
time (for example in the changing rooms of public swimming pools).

~~~
kooshball
> Around here, kids see naked people all the time (for example in the changing
> rooms of public swimming pools).

This happens in locker rooms here as well. How else do you change out of your
swimming trunks?

~~~
philwelch
Wrap towel around waist. Remove swimming trunks. Don pants. Remove towel.

------
sgentle
Well, good for him. I hope he has the presence of mind to send a statement
out, because this article makes him sound crazy rather than fed up with
ineffective, privacy-invading bullshit and brave enough to get arrested naked
in an airport for his beliefs.

------
StavrosK
Somebody had to. I wonder how people think it's acceptable for the TSA to take
naked scans of their children, yet if someone strips naked they close the
children's eyes...

~~~
jaredsohn
You are comparing two very different things here (can TSA agents see children
naked vs. can children see naked people.) The first could at worst encourage
pedophile TSA agents to do certain things, while the second could at worst
encourage children to do certain things. One could have a different opinion on
the severity of each of these actions based on their belief in the behavior
caused by seeing naked people in each of these contexts.

~~~
StavrosK
This is true, I just consider someone seeing you naked when you don't want to
much, much worse than you getting naked if you want. I have no problem with
the human form, I have a problem with coercion.

------
lopatin
"He works for a computer company in California. He does something with the
Internet". Now I want to know what company!

~~~
wisty
Full quote:

"This is quite a shock. He hasn't been under any stress that I know of. He's
never really under any stress. He works for a computer company in California.
He does something with the Internet, which is just kind of mystical to me.
This is quite a surprise"

It's no surprise to me that he "does something with the internet". Who else
would protest TSA procedures by walking through naked?

~~~
cwp
Note also the beard.

~~~
wyclif
Ten bucks says he's a sysadmin.

------
staunch
1\. Submit to the potentially harmful government scanner that takes pictures
of you nude.

2\. Submit to having your privates groped by an agent of the state.

3\. Go through security fully nude.

Sadly #3 may actually be the least offensive option.

------
oodalolly
The last time I refused the full-body scanner, I was taken off to the side for
the pat down and was asked, "Do you want to do this behind a screen?" My
response was, "Why, are you going to take my clothes off?" The TSA officer
became a bit indignant and said, "No, we don't do things like that!" I was
then fondled in a way that was jarring, to say the least.

"Good for him" is an understatement.

------
tzs
Here's how I want air travel to work. I'm in the Seattle area. Suppose I need
to go to San Francisco for a couple days.

1\. I go online, and book my flight and my hotel.

2\. The night before my flight, I set out all the items I wish to take with
me.

3\. I take a sleeping pill and go to sleep.

4\. People from the airline come and transport me (still sleeping!) to the
airport. They also take the stuff I set out.

5\. I and all the other passengers are packed onto the flight. The only non-
sleeping people are the flight crew, and medical technicians who monitor us,
and make sure we are kept sleeping.

6\. At the destination, passengers are delivered to their hotels, put into
bed, their luggage is unpacked, and they are administered something to
counteract the sleeping drugs.

So, from my point of view, I go to sleep in my bed in the Seattle area, the
night before I need to be in San Francisco, and I then wake up the next
morning in bed in my hotel in San Francisco. It would be like my bed has
become a magical teleporter.

No security hassle. No airport to traffic to deal with. For those who fear
flying, less to fear.

Yes, I know this isn't practical.

~~~
stickfigure
This only works for north-south flights with no timezone changes.

------
slamdunc
"Tales of Airport Security" is one of my favorite parts of Le Show - though
the stories are typically sent in by listeners regarding their first-hand
accounts of TSA ineptitude, I could see Shearer delivering this one himself...
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Show#News_segments>

------
benatkin
That's quite a view from security. In the major airports I've gone through
recently I don't remember shops being visible. It should make it harder for
misconduct by the authorities to go unnoticed.

------
alain94040
I did once go topless at the airport, figuring it should help the TSA scanners
not miss anything, but the look from the TSA agent convinced me to put back my
thirt in a hurry.

------
stickfigure
I'll pledge $20 to his legal defense fund.

------
loverobots
The powers that be are one step ahead of him
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual-Predator_Law> He most likely ruined his
life. (In some cases they have charged teens for having naked pictures of
themselves!)

He might try use free speech as defense, trying to make a point by radical
action (INAL)

~~~
shrike
According to the article he was charged with "...disorderly conduct and
indecent exposure." not any sort of sex crime. Has that changed?

~~~
harshreality
I don't know about Oregon, but public nudity, streaking, etc does get you on
the list in some places. It's crazy.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_offender_registration#Appli...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_offender_registration#Application_to_offenses_other_than_felony_sexual_offenses)

